# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Admin delete, please................

## ch0pper

admin please delete the link below, Thanks

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...pics-tits.html

----------


## djgreen

you need to delete your avatar pic

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> you need to delete your avatar pic


^^^ thank you DJ. I find it a bit offensive for the higher standards of this board. This isn't BB dot com.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ch0pper

> you need to delete your avatar pic


Why don't you start by deleting what asked for first.

Yesssss because having A avatar pic of some finger nails and a mouse is wrong! Sorry grandpa would like a schlong instead?

And change your avatar pic too, I don't like looking at guys with bikini bottoms on, Thanks princess

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Why don't you start by deleting what asked for first. Yesssss because having A avatar pic of some finger nails and a mouse is wrong! Sorry grandpa would like a schlong instead? And change your avatar pic too, I don't like looking at guys with bikini bottoms on, Thanks princess


Definitely i would've spank you miss chopper

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Why don't you start by deleting what asked for first. Yesssss because having A avatar pic of some finger nails and a mouse is wrong! Sorry grandpa would like a schlong instead? And change your avatar pic too, I don't like looking at guys with bikini bottoms on, Thanks princess


Admin is not your butler. It may or may not be taken down. Own up to a bad decision on your part and relax. It's a good board but stop being a d!ck. 

Oops. Forgive me admin. I think my inside voice came out. Sorry. 

OP. Never text while drunk. Become a contributor to the board. Learn to be disagreeable without being disrespectful.

----------


## ch0pper

> Definitely i would've spank you miss chopper


you following me now lol you tree hugging tip rat.

----------


## ch0pper

> Admin is not your butler. It may or may not be taken down. Own up to a bad decision on your part and relax. It's a good board but stop being a d!ck. 
> 
> Oops. Forgive me admin. I think my inside voice came out. Sorry. 
> 
> OP. Never text while drunk. Become a contributor to the board. Learn to be disagreeable without being disrespectful.


I'm being me.
&
whatever grandma go sit on one

----------


## Back In Black

> you following me now lol you tree hugging tip rat.


Lose the attitude please.

----------


## ch0pper

And its okay I deleted the first part with the pics. What I wanted, So it doesn't bother me anymore it can stay up

----------


## ch0pper

> Lose the attitude please.


keep the farm animals on a leash then.

----------


## Back In Black

> keep the farm animals on a leash then.


You are the one showing the most disrespect here. Nobody needs to kept on a leash but if you keep up with the same attitude you have this and the linked thread above then you will be lucky to still be a member let alone receive the advice you sorely need.

Stay, play nice, or go home.

Thank you.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm being me. & whatever grandma go sit on one


Classy. Not.

----------


## DCI

There must be something in the water in OZ that just makes people wildly angry and abusive when people don't agree with your views.

----------


## ch0pper

> You are the one showing the most disrespect here. Nobody needs to kept on a leash but if you keep up with the same attitude you have this and the linked thread above then you will be lucky to still be a member let alone receive the advice you sorely need.
> 
> Stay, play nice, or go home.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm not going to take crap from nincompoops. If they say sh1t first for no reason then I will do the same back.

----------


## ch0pper

> Classy. Not.


Thanks g.g.RAT

classy name btw i like it.

----------


## ch0pper

> There must be something in the water in OZ that just makes people wildly angry and abusive when people don't agree with your views.



OMG Yes!!!! Inspector gadget the water yes wow omg you solved WD good girl

----------


## Back In Black

> I'm not going to take crap from nincompoops. If they say sh1t first for no reason then I will do the same back.


The I think you'd like it better elsewhere.

Show some manners and some respect and you might get the same in return. This isn't a playground, grow up.

----------


## djgreen

what is he like 17 years old your as immature as your avatar pic and you keep up the attitude you will be gone and you still haven't removed your pic

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> The I think you'd like it better elsewhere. Show some manners and some respect and you might get the same in return. This isn't a playground, grow up.


I just wonder why so angry?

----------


## ch0pper

> The I think you'd like it better elsewhere.
> 
> Show some manners and some respect and you might get the same in return. This isn't a playground, grow up.


I like it here, So I will behave from now on. Thanks

----------


## ch0pper

> what is he like 17 years old your as immature as your avatar pic and you keep up the attitude you will be gone and you still haven't removed your pic


omg stop being racist towards my pic, its been on here since 2008. So leave it alone

----------


## ch0pper

> I just wonder why so angry?


Creatine rage!! I bumped it up from 2.2g a day to 2.4g a day with grape juice now too. so hang on

----------


## bsh

> I just wonder why so angry?


 curiousness has me now, it's like driving by a bad accident, lol...

----------


## bsh

> curiousness has me now, it's like driving by a bad accident, lol...


Edit: I was referring to the 2008 member w/ 45 post

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Edit: I was referring to the 2008 member w/ 45 post


Of course darling  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BG

> I like it here, So I will behave from now on. Thanks


If you like it here lose the attitude, last warning. We are not going to deal with it.

----------


## djgreen

you need to read the rules no *offensive photos* and no flaming going your attitude and avatar says you don't care about any of the rules or values on here a female member said she takes offence to your avatar and you hurdle insults and refuse to take it down I don't know what your problem is but you are in the wrong place there other forums that are less professional that you would fit right into but not here

----------


## ch0pper

> you need to read the rules no *offensive photos* and no flaming going your attitude and avatar says you don't care about any of the rules or values on here a female member said she takes offence to your avatar and you hurdle insults and refuse to take it down I don't know what your problem is but you are in the wrong place there other forums that are less professional that you would fit right into but not here


Relax... I understand you have been here less than 8months and already acting like you OWN the place because of your high forum post count WD your over 1000 WD again. But you can't tell me what to do.

Now get over it & leave me alone. You show PONY!!! You could of just PM'd me nicely and tell me how you really feel about a computer mouse and fingers with nice red nail polish BUT NO you want to make a scene, WD again.

----------


## ch0pper

> If you like it here lose the attitude, last warning. We are not going to deal with it.


Yeah will do, Thanks.

----------


## djgreen

look guy every post you make your a smart ass and it is the rules I don't make them maybe you should read them since you have been here so long and all or mabe you have and you choose not to follow them

----------


## ch0pper

> look guy every post you make your a smart ass and it is the rules I don't make them maybe you should read them since you have been here so long and all or mabe you have and you choose not to follow them


I'm sorry you feel that way about me  :Smilie:  Maybe in time i could change your mind & We can become friends and have a cup of tea and a bicky together. + hold hands and watch the sunset together, And talk about OLD corded mouses. I'm just a pm away but no0o0o why would you do that for, When your on mission. A mission to post post post, That's sooo cute. I'm so proud of you.

Oh OK YES yes I see I see what you mean that's lovely... 
I understand you don't make the rules, I'm not blaming you OK.. So0o you enforce forum laws onto everyone?.. So that's how you get so many forum post by playing the role of a enforcer on a forum.
WOW when I get older... I want to be just like you. I promise to protect and remove all Avatars that are dis00oorespectooo to the forum community, Starting by removing mine ASAP!!! look on the left its gone. pshhhpshh magic vanished!


You remind me of *officer Doofy* and I respect you for that. Your my new hero.

----------


## djgreen

all I said was you needed to take down the chick with her vagina spread eagle and you are the one being a dick I don't know what your problem is but you need to take it somewhere else you must be one of those guys that are just tuff behind the key board because iv seen your pics I bet you wouldn't be so mouthy in person 

and I don't know why you wanted me to PM you were all grown here I shouldn't have to beg and plea for you to do the right thing in a private message like a child that is misbehaving

----------


## ch0pper

> all I said was you needed to take down the chick with her vagina spread eagle and you are the one being a dick I don't know what your problem is but you need to take it somewhere else you must be one of those guys that are just tuff behind the key board because iv seen your pics I bet you wouldn't be so mouthy in person 
> 
> and I don't know why you wanted me to PM you were all grown here I shouldn't have to beg and plea for you to do the right thing in a private message like a child that is misbehaving


Yeah your right Please don't hurt me Mr bully. Your bigger than me so I will remove the CORDED COMPUTER MOUSE WITH A FEMALE HAND ontop WITH RED NAIL POLISH.

get over it or they might ban you too with your swearing and then you have to wait a month to build up 1000+ post again with your dj finger skills


I think I'm starting to have feelings for you I've never felt this way b4 about anyone lol DW about PM Lets do cam to cam and we can settle it like two grown men? go oil up I will plug my corded mouse in for you via USB i have red nail polish on too just for lol

----------


## djgreen

Now You wana cam chat??? Hahahaha Lol i got you figured out your other thread was closed because you told one guy to eat a dick and another member to blow a goat and insulted almost everyone you are just a troll you like to argue and talk crap

----------


## ch0pper

lol did it take you this long to figure it out lol

So were u being for real the whole time while I'm here joking around hahaha



I will be back next year to tickle you lot. FOR my own entertainment  :Smilie: 


I need pct for this... Bye, I'm on duty now tc

----------


## davidtheman100

> admin please delete the link below, Thanks
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...pics-tits.html



You look like shit hope this helps

----------


## ch0pper

> You look like shit hope this helps


thanks so much for your compliment. I no I'm one fat mofo SO saying shit is a compliment to me.

I'm sure you can come up something worse than that. I have been eating bad + drinking heaps for 7years straight pizza everyday beers none stop... I was being naughty lol & I don't think Santa will visit me this year. I'm struggling but I hope I get under 40% bf one day.

----------


## davidtheman100

> thanks so much for your compliment. I no I'm one fat mofo SO saying shit is a compliment to me.
> 
> I'm sure you can come up something worse than that. I have been eating bad + drinking heaps for 7years straight pizza everyday beers none stop... I was being naughty lol & I don't think Santa will visit me this year. I'm struggling but I hope I get under 40% bf one day.


hang in there...Consistency is really whats gonna be key...If you constantly live the lifestyle, it will show. I hope that you eventually get shredded and jacked because that's something EVERYONE can do...So i would be optimistic if i were you....Glad you can recognize the problems that's the first step i guess lol

----------


## wmaousley

> keep the farm animals on a leash then.


I have found this poor attitude in many Aussie men during my travels. The Thai ladyboys use the Aussie men (with piss poor attitudes) as punching bags. Its the funniest thing I have ever seen. 

Once saw a Chinese man in Beijing hit an Aussie man in the head with a beer bottle for refusing to pay his 10rmb bill. He eventually ponied up the cash.

My Aussie Audi Quattro Cup partner threw a club because he his a shank shot. I forfeited on purpose to enrage him further. You guys need to chill the hell out. Seems that Island is getting to you.

Im not saying all of you are terrible. Every nationality has its dirt, but you Aussies have the same disrespectful mentality as a whole than any other western nation.

----------


## marcus300

> I have found this poor attitude in many Aussie men during my travels. The Thai ladyboys use the Aussie men (with piss poor attitudes) as punching bags. Its the funniest thing I have ever seen. 
> 
> Once saw a Chinese man in Beijing hit an Aussie man in the head with a beer bottle for refusing to pay his 10rmb bill. He eventually ponied up the cash.
> 
> My Aussie Audi Quattro Cup partner threw a club because he his a shank shot. I forfeited on purpose to enrage him further. You guys need to chill the hell out. Seems that Island is getting to you.
> 
> *Im not saying all of you are terrible. Every nationality has its dirt, but you Aussies have the same disrespectful mentality as a whole than any other western nation*.


I agree with everything you say but the highlighted about I'd have to call bullshit  :Smilie:  Aussies are all cvnts  :Smilie:

----------


## ch0pper

Thanks, And just wo0o0ow ^^(*-*)^^ that was such a nice story I couldn't agree with you more,

----------


## ch0pper

How do i change my avatar?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> How do i change my avatar?


Under your profile.

----------


## ch0pper

> Under your profile.


Thanks for the reply, But i cant see edit avatar when I go into my profile.

----------


## ch0pper

thanks anyway but its in settings.

----------


## ch0pper

> you need to delete your avatar pic


Happy now Tinkerbell?  :Smilie:

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> Happy now Tinkerbell?


This avatar pic suits you more,especially pink hair...

----------


## ch0pper

thanks son

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> thanks anyway but its in settings.


It depends on if u are using website vs phone app.

----------


## djgreen

:Bbintheclub:

----------


## TheTaxMan

Love that emoji pic you post when a member gets banned djgreen haha

----------

